# Outdoor Gourmet Pellet Grill on sale



## Robert W (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a kamado that I really like as well as a gas grill but have always wanted to try out a pellet grill to use as a smoker but did not like the cost of the well known units. I was at Academy for something else yesterday and noticed the Outdoor Gourmet Triton HT pellet grill on sale for 249.99 so I thought at that price I would give it a try. I took the floor model so I did not have to assemble it (feeling lazy). I know it is a cheap import house brand and have only run it last night to break-in and validate that it is working properly, but I am kind-of impressed at this point. I will post again once I have a chance to smoke a brisket on it.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Man that looks good. I have had a Traeger for two years but I think they are over priced but still love cooking on it. Probably cook three times a week on my Traeger. Keep us posted 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Robert W (Nov 24, 2011)

This unit is not built as nice as the top grills but I think/hope it will be good enough. If it keep it clean and covered I bet I get a few years from it.


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

We bought this model for the deer lease last year. It made it through deer season and for the price has worked really well. Did not do a brisket on it but pork butts, ribs have all come out good. 

It isn't as nice or consistent as my Rec Tec at the house but for the price it will definitely let you know if you want to continue using it. 

This is coming from a long time stick burner. I have not fired my old stick burner up for 3 years since getting my Rec Tec.

Good luck!!


----------



## hookemandcookem (Jul 14, 2010)

keep us posted! i like the looks of it.


----------



## fishandhunt69 (Aug 29, 2018)

Can you get a good smoke ring on this type of pit?


----------



## ccoker (Mar 26, 2018)

UnclePoPo said:


> We bought this model for the deer lease last year. It made it through deer season and for the price has worked really well. Did not do a brisket on it but pork butts, ribs have all come out good.
> 
> It isn't as nice or consistent as my Rec Tec at the house but for the price it will definitely let you know if you want to continue using it.
> 
> ...


Can you really good a GOOD brisket out of one?


----------



## Robert W (Nov 24, 2011)

*First Brisket*

Ok, just now getting around to trying this thing out. 7 lb brisket has been on for 5.5hrs at 225 with internal temp at 170. Going to pull it about 200 and let it rest. So far looking good and easy easy.


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

ccoker said:


> Can you really good a GOOD brisket out of one?


I use a smoke tube with mine and on long smokes I will fill it a couple of times. It usually last for 4 to 6 hours. Another thing is I do not wrap my briskets. I let them go on smoke from start to finish with no wrap. Unlike a stick burner where the smoke on an unwrapped brisket would be overpowering on the pellet it is not bad.

I do get a good smoke ring with my pellet. As good as my stick "No" but I do not have to constantly monitor and its not that far off. For me the trade off on the simplicity of putting the meat on and walking away can't be beat.


----------



## Robert W (Nov 24, 2011)

*First Brisket*

I smoked it fat side down, 225 then 250 until internal hit 200. No wrap while cooking, water pan in corner, pulled it off wrapped it and let stand in cooler for an hour. About 10 hours start to finished. Used almost all the hopper full of pellets.


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks good!! How did it compare?


----------

